# Help Confirming Species of Crab ( Stuart, FL)



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Next time you pull one up, snap a pic. Crabs and the like have a lot of cousins that can look like one another. You could be looking at a Fidler or Halloween. You could also be looking at a molting crab which can sometimes have a very different look than it typically does.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Russian bots.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks like my WIFE........................tahee I hope she doesn't read this.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I've always called them mangrove crabs. 

I'm from Stuart and have seen crabs like that my whole life here.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

black back land crab 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecarcinus_lateralis


----------



## TailHunter (Sep 28, 2017)

topnative2 said:


> black back land crab
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecarcinus_lateralis


My man!!! This is exactly what I was seeing! Really appreciate the clarification and now I'm wondering how effective a fly pattern modeled after these guys would do and how frequently fish feed off them. I've mainly noticed them hanging out on the mangrove prop roots or uprooted trees.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

I think the only flies you will see around them are blow flies when they are dead on the shore?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That's the color of the crab flies I'd be using around that area for reds!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I've seen crabs like that in the mangrove roots in B-Bay...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

krash said:


> I've seen crabs like that in the mangrove roots in B-Bay...


Krash, you think they were baby land crabs?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Krash, you think they were baby land crabs?


No clue, always just call then mangrove crabs... I don't put a lot of thought process in trying to be the guy who knows the real name for stuff like that. I don't tie flies but I do know someone who used that kind of sortof as a model for a fly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

krash said:


> No clue, always just call then mangrove crabs... I don't put a lot of thought process in trying to be the guy who knows the real name for stuff like that. I don't tie flies but I do know someone who used that kind of sortof as a model for a fly.


You sure they are not fiddler crabs?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

multiple sources..... besides everything on the internet is true!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Backwater said:


> You sure they are not fiddler crabs?


Nothing in my life is for sure, but the ones I see are not Fidler Crabs at least not imo...


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

That's why red gotchas work for bones aroound the mangroves and red and black clousers work in Pine Island sound for reds and snook! Mangrove Crabs. When we cut the Heliport at South Seas Plantation into the mangroves in the 70's, they were everywhere once you got deep into the brush!


----------

